# E46 Coupe & Cabriolet with Aerodynamic Package



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have received my BMW accessories catalogs today. I haven't seen the Aerodynamic Package on the facelift coupe & cabriolet before. Here are two scans from the catalog.

Copyright BMW AG, Germany.


----------



## spta97 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm in the market for a 330Ci and looked at these accessories. Everyone I asked said that the aero kit doesn't look good on the BMW and the lines of the car speak for themselves. As far as the spoiler, I got mixed reviews.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I dunno about the spoiler, but the rest of it...:thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> I dunno about the spoiler, but the rest of it...:thumbup:


It's a bit silly, but it's not totally goofy. If you had to put a spoiler on, it seems like a pretty good choice.


----------



## 3KBlue04 (May 17, 2004)

I'd say for those buying a 325, it would be ok for them to get that kit. Specially being that it's not expensive and comes from the factory. I've seen that kit on previous 03-04 E46s and the look of it IMHO was not that great. To me, the regular lines that come on an E46 Coupe looks better. :dunno: On the other hand, You could opt for the M-Aero Kit. That's me though.


----------



## 3KBlue04 (May 17, 2004)

LeucX3 said:


> I dunno about the spoiler, but the rest of it...:thumbup:


I'd have to second that. The spoiler takes away from the car. But if it was plain or with the lip spoiler, it would be great. :thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

The package does not flow at all with the styling of the 04 coupe/vert... im sorry but....


 : puke: :stickpoke


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, I don't know, I always liked this package. (sans rear wing), maybe even more than the M-II package.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, I don't know, I always liked this package. (sans rear wing), maybe even more than the M-II package.


Yes, but you drive a purple car too. :stickpoke

I'm not a fan of this body kit - it's too busy for my taste.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Yes, but you drive a purple car too. :stickpoke
> 
> I'm not a fan of this body kit - it's too busy for my taste.


True, I'm not normal


----------



## Black330 (Nov 21, 2003)

The M tek package is the best.


----------



## 3KBlue04 (May 17, 2004)

Black330 said:


> The M tek package is the best.


I'm with you on that one Black330 :thumbup:


----------

